# tank size



## ElaineDean (Sep 11, 2008)

*hii. ive had a baby beardie for a few months now and have decided that she needs a bigger tank. 
im getting a 3FT tank. do you think that would be okay? x*


----------



## paulmcd (Jun 2, 2008)

yh 3 ft tank wud b fine


----------

